# EvolutionZ's Nano project.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hey guys.. have been inactive in APC lately.. heres my latest project.

Tank specs :
40x30x25 (LxBxH) tank custom made by YONGHUA.
2 x Kenis 13watt PL clip on (6500k)
GeX Dark green packing soil.(with old sea mud soil powder at the bottom)
Flora idiplis diandra, downoi, christmas moss, Japanese hairgrass, nana petite, needle leave java fern.
Fauna : CRS(gave up) coming up would be apistogramma.

day 1 :
Tank arrived 1 hour ago.. really nice tank and price was attractive









hooked up everything on my 2ft lower tier..
























day 2 :
in goes the soil








day 3 :
bought 4 piece of wood, manage to settle down for 1 scape, pretty wild looking to me. 








wood tied with xmas moss and filled up water.. and 1 whole bottle of mosura is poured in as stated.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

day 20 :









day 25 :
replaced all needle leave fern with didiplis diandra, decided to sell all CRS.
changing the tank to full planted, will dose seachem excel as co2 and will get micro and macro ferts.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Impressive layout! Can you move the filter to the R/H side of the tank? To bad no one has come out with invisible filters and heaters, of course if they were invisible we wouldn't be able to find them :loco:


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

cant.. it will affect the stem plants.. i'll be removing the ulgy sponge anyway..


----------



## FSM (May 30, 2009)

the tank looks really great.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

update.. fully covered the front part with jap hg.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

The tank really looks great but I like the way the substrate looked in the first pictures.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks.. im dosing seachem iron to get the stem plants red..


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

day 36 :








some shots of the schooling tetra.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

sweet tank! loved that needle leaf in there...


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks, surprisingly, they are growing faster than i expected.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

i believe if its replaced by ada wood, the scape would soon be overpowered by the plants.. and will not be strong enough as a hardscape..

anyway.. a casual FTS and some ember tetra pictures.
























bought a new fan, ista criss cross fan.. now my tank have 3 clip on equpiment.. looks kinda ulgy.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

update picture.. did a simple trimming.. and they are growing fast..


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

update.. took out the moss on the top of the wood area.. end up looks like out of place.. may retie it again with moss.


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

How are the ferts, are they good?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

not bad. but its causing me some algae problem.. i might get a co2 set for this tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like it. So I understand that this is just an Excel tank(?). Everything looks healthy and happy. Those fish are perfect for this display.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

yes excel.. i might upgrade to a 322 or 422 by end of this year so im not too sure if i want to get a co2 tank set for this tank yet.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

took out the main focal wood.. gosh.. hell lot of debris.. look at the root system! i didn't plant the didiplis diandra into the soil at all.. just pack them in and they grew long roots into the soil.









indeed just a small amount of moss softens a scape by alot.. now it dosn't looks weird looking at a bare wood.









yamato are really big scary shrimps.









main inhabitat..









angle shot.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

new update.. sorry for that mesh and mirror there.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

What kind of apisto is that? Its very attractive! Nice layout.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks, its T.candidi, not an apisto, but similar.. still a south america cichlid. im currently tackling some brown hair algae issue.. yamatos are not working for me. next im trying Malayan shrimps. will update later in the noon.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

more update.








malayan shrimp.. really active cleaner.. get down to work once i release them in.








i have decided to upgrade my 2x13watt to 2x18watt PL. didiplis not branching, and some planted far away from the tube is growing sideway to reach for the light.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

tank have been growing well with T5s on.. heres a better photograph.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

every time you have amazing tanks to show us. I consider you an expert.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bro.. not an expert yet.. haha..


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

FINALLY, after weeks of waiting, Polyart finally have new stocks of ember tetra.. quickly grabbed 18.. having 30 in the tank now. they looked really good when schooling tightly.

what i noticed after using T5 for weeks.
stem plant don't grow taller and starting to branch and gets thicker.. which is exactly what i wanted. getting copperish also.. i trimmed the moss too.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

great looking tank!!!!


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice evolution! Looks natural, Amandae is a really good fish choice!!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bros..


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks.
this tank is coming to 3months old soon.. and will undergo a new scape around mid oct.









under my 2ft tank.. the space beside it most likely a 20x25x25(LXBXH) or 20x20x25(LXBXH) tank will be sitting there soon.


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe just my noobness, but it just looks like a pile of grass. Liked the pic on day 20 the tall java looks better imo.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

true it does looks messy, i guess it needs another round of trimming.


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

It'll be intresting to see the rescape, what are you planning to do with it?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

most likely using back the didiplis and do a island theme.. front part bare using sudo bottom sand.. rocks and wood will be used.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I really like this tank. The hardscape with the driftwood is wondering. What kind of DW is it?


----------

